# Jethro Tull (Martin Barre) at Ceasers Windsor last night.



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I Saw Jetho Tull last night ant Ceasers Windsor and Martin Barre was Just amazing! The tone of his guitar was incredible! I'll have to say that he has inspired me in the early years, and still to this day. I have not seen Tull since "Passion Play" at Cobo Arena and Mr. Barre has not missed a Lick.

I read on his website, that his current rig is a P.R.S. 513 and a Soldano head going through a Marshall 2X12 bottom, accompanied with a Ibanez Tubescreamer. That's it. He also has another Soldano head powering a floor monitor.

When playing Aqualung, the Power chords never sounded better. Great to see on how he has evolved through the years since I saw him last! Outstanding!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*agreed*

Was there too for the first time at that venue. The sound clarity really impressed me. The band was really tight. Ian Anderson always amazing artistry and entertainment. Martin Barre underrated but truly inspiring. I left wanting to give a PRS a try.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

My fav. Barre song: Locomotive Breath... I saw them live on their '91 "a little light music" tour in Europe. After all acoustic songs playing locomotive was an unforgettable moment... Barre is a very talented acoutic guitar player too..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reviews folks! He's an unsung hero. Jethro Tull is one of my most favourite bands.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

